# Saddle pad rubbing/chafing the horse



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

I've done some research on this issue, but only found threads involving english riding.

My wool saddle pad has begun chafing my horses back right behind the saddle on either side of the hips. It's wearing down his coat, and I'd like to find a solution before it begins to be uncomfortable for him.

Other threads I've seen said this was sometimes an issue once the winter coat grows in. The pad is relatively new.

Does anyone have some advice for me here? Some solutions I've been mulling over are:
A) Switch to a fleece bottomed pad.
B) Buy a product that will help soften the pad.
C) Put another thin sheet under the pad to slide over.
D) Enlist the help of a saddle fitter.

And for reference my horse is a 6yo 16.1h Quarter horse. He's really long with high withers, pretty sure he's got some Thoroughbred in him.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you placing the pad too far back?


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

The pad is evenly spaced underneath the saddle, but there's nothing to say I couldn't place it more forward.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you have any pictures? That would help a lot.


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

I can snap some and post them tomorrow. I'll also post one of him all tacked up. 

Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the pad is probably too long.


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

English saddle pads often rub because the saddle's a bit tight in front. The horse then 'swings' the saddle side to side as its shoulders move and you get a rub mark under the rear panels, often an arc both sides of the spine.

It's pretty common on thoroughbreds in winter. They drop off some condition, the front of the saddle drops slightly behind the shoulder - so slightly in many cases the rider doesn't notice - so it gets tight.

Just a thought as I'm sure the same can happen with Western kit. If that's the case a thicker fold in the front of the blanket might help, or if you use a pad some sort of wither support.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I can't visualize exactly what you're trying to explain, but with saddle pad rubbing I'd question saddle fit. Photos would definitely help!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Photos and what kind of pad is it?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had this problem on a couple of horses and my theory is that it's a sign your saddle doesn't fit perfect.

I had a Mustang that I swore every western saddle/pad would rub him right in the loin area so much that I stopped worrying about it. Because I thought it was just him and it couldn't be fixed. But when I got a new saddle that fit him better the rubbing stopped!

Fast forward a few years and a different saddle is doing the same thing, albeit to a lesser degree, on my 4 1/2 yr old Fox Trotter gelding. But in this case I know the saddle isn't a perfect fit and is just a touch too wide for him. It wants to tip forward and lift up behind ever so slightly. So I do my best to make it work with a combination of a wool saddle pad and folded wool blanket (to widen out the front of his wither area). I still get some "scruffing" but I am hoping he will grow into the saddle as he fills out and it will get better. 

But I think it is a sign of imperfect saddle fit and nothing to do with the pad at all. Does anyone else have that theory?


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

Took some photos today. I tried to show the spot in question and the placement position of the pad and saddle. Also there's a photo of the pad and you can see the rub marks are at least 5 inches into the pad, which makes me think it isn't a length issue.

The pad is a Classic Equine Bio-Fit, and the saddle is a Circle Y Topeka. I've been doing a 7/8 3-way rigging that a friend of mine recommended.

Fitment has been tough for this horse because of his high withers. I should say this is also my first horse so I'm still learning how to troubleshoot issues like this.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, those are the same types of rub marks I was/am getting. For whatever reason, I think the back of your saddle is getting a lot of back and forth sway, and along with perhaps a fit issue, that's what happens. 

Mine never actually rubbed the skin, just the hair. So it may get no worse than it is now. I don't think you need to excessively worry about it, but I doubt any pad will fix it either. But who knows. I'm only speaking from personal experience with a couple of horses with the same issue, hardly a large scientific sample. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Your saddle looks just a hair high in front. When you take your saddle off do you have dry spots right about where your concho/latigos are there at the shoulder? 

I use this pad under a lightweight wool pad and have never had any rubs or sore spots on anybody. I know it's expensive but IMO, it's been worth it for me. 

Impact Gelâ„¢ Contour XT Lite Pad 3/4" in Work/Protective at Schneider Saddlery

Whipstitch Black Show Pad in Show Pads at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

He actually has had some dry spots just below and behind his withers, though since I switched to the BioFit pad that has helped correct that issue, though possibly created this one.

I think I may need to get a saddle fitter to come and take a look at him, because by the basic forms of measurement that I could do to judge the fit of a saddle it seems as though it should be working for him.

Thank you for the pad recommendation, I'll look into that. For the immediate moment I've ordered another BioFit pad with fleece on the bottom, perhaps that will be less abrasive.

I'll be seeing a new trainer on Thursday and will ask his opinion, and I imagine he will also know of a saddle fitter in my area.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Out of curiosity, do you use/have you tried a rear cinch? I wonder if that would help stabilize the back of the saddle and reduce rubbing.


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

No I have not tried a rear cinch yet, I've been wanting to avoid using one.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

What about a non slip thin pad under that?

And too you might try baby powder on the underside of pad and on the horse.

But I am thinking you need to switch pads and check saddle fit. This will only get worse and will cause you some major problems.

Could also be something in the materials used?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

NoisyDante said:


> No I have not tried a rear cinch yet, I've been wanting to avoid using one.



I'd be leery of a rear cinch making this much worse, as I don't think it will solve it.

Do you have video of him being ridden?


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

The talcum powder is a good idea for a quick fix, I have a long ride to do on Saturday so I will employ that to help with the rubbing.

I actually did try to take video but the angle isn't very good for an evaluation.

I spoke to a saddle fitter today, hopefully she will be able to come by the stables tomorrow or maybe Sunday. She said based on the observations I've made it is possible the saddle is too narrow and that he now needs a FQHB saddle. She mentioned that long horses with high withers are often the trickiest to fit properly.

Another thing I just realized was that I have been putting weight on him, he was a bit thin when I got him, so it's totally possible that a saddle that fit him in July no longer does. Also he is only 6, so it's also a possibility that he was still growing a little when I fit him.

In he meantime though I did receive the BioFit pad with the fleece bottom which will be much less abrasive than the wool felt bottom.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I keep going back to the pic of the saddle where I can see horn and everything and it just looks high, so narrow. I'm going to bet you need a wider tree.


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I keep going back to the pic of the saddle where I can see horn and everything and it just looks high, so narrow. I'm going to bet you need a wider tree.


I think that is what the outcome will be as well.


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

Well the saddle fitting wasn't all that successful. Essentially the fitter said I needed to get a saddle completely custom made because not many western saddles are built to accommodate a thoroughbred body type.

And then she tried to sell me a monthly massage and chiropractic regiment.

I am meeting with a trainer tomorrow so I will ask his opinion. However I believe the rubbing on the back is simply because his winter coat has reached a length where it breaks easily and the new fleece pad I got him should help with that but it's not a huge deal, and it won't create major sores. And as for the hot spots behind his withers those have been fixed with the correction pad as well, and the white hairs from the hot spots should disappear eventually as I think I caught the bad fit quick enough.

Also after inspecting it more closely I think a wide saddle will put too much pressure directly onto his spine instead of having proper support on the bars.

And another reassuring thing is the friends I rode with today all have 20+ years of experience and they all agreed the fit with the new fleece BioFit pad looked close to perfect now.

Starting to think the search for the perfect saddle fit is like a dog chasing its tail.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you're not chafing sores onto his back and you have the pressure over his withers fixed, take your time and look for a FQHB saddle with a narrow twist. That gives you more spread over the withers and a narrower back. A good, knowlegable saddler will know what you're talking about and can tell which makers make those without having to go custom. Or, there are older saddles out there that just have the reputation for fitting just about everyone, they can tell you which ones those are too. Take your time, save up your money for a good quality saddle and when you find it, you'll be able to grab it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

NoisyDante said:


> Well the saddle fitting wasn't all that successful. Essentially the fitter said I needed to get a saddle completely custom made because not many western saddles are built to accommodate a thoroughbred body type.
> 
> And then she tried to sell me a monthly massage and chiropractic regiment.
> 
> ...


 If I missed it I apologize, have you been riding this saddle long and just seeing the rubbing in the winter?
I deal with this every winter because of the bolded above, the winter coat gets long, the air is dry, drying the hair and it breaks off. I have tried different pads and the new fleece when it is soft helps but the hair breaking off doesn't sore my horses so I have quit worrying about it. If your horse was sore under those spots then I would be concerned.


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

COWCHICK77 said:


> If I missed it I apologize, have you been riding this saddle long and just seeing the rubbing in the winter?


I'm actually a fairly new rider and have only owned this horse since July, so there are so many aspects to horsemanship that I just don't know and haven't encountered yet, this being one of them. The rubbing has just begun over the last month or so and I am only noticing the affects of it now. I've inspected those areas after riding and they do not seem to be bothering him, which makes me think that it is just the hair breaking as you said. I am thinking the new fleece pad will not be nearly as abrasive as the wool pad, and as another member pointed out, this could just be a normal winter occurrence and nothing to get too concerned about. 

But as I said, I'm a new owner/rider, so I will naturally treat everything like it's a federal case!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I applaud your attentiveness as a new rider


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Trail horse, this has a lot to do with it. Saddle fit is imperative, but pads come in different sizes as well.

Years ago when I was a teenager (many, many years) most horses were all the same. There were racing TB's, show Arabians and the horses the rest of us had. Many of us had the same saddle and blanket for years. All this breeding and refining has made horses of more sizes and shapes than Carter has pills.

If the horse isn't sore you can take your time looking for answers. If the horse is getting sore, then you need to be a little more urgent in your search. I would first look at where the pad is hitting and can a different size be used? Then look into saddle fit and even placement.

And yes, pictures!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

O jeez! Apologies. I got way ahead of myself and didn't read the following pages. Sorry!

Looks like you're doing all you can to make sure all is fitting well.

I've noticed that my horses backs LOOK like theres more rubbing in the winter only because the hair is longer and makes a mess when sweated up. See What your trainer thinks about it. I'm sure all will be well. 

Nice looking horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NoisyDante said:


> Well the saddle fitting wasn't all that successful. Essentially the fitter said I needed to get a saddle completely custom made because not many western saddles are built to accommodate a thoroughbred body type.
> 
> And then she tried to sell me a monthly massage and chiropractic regiment.
> 
> ...



if the front is too tight on the withers, how is the biofit pad changing that to near perfect? does it kind of fill in "the valleys" behind the withers?

would you be interested in posting some photos of the saddle, as is, on the hrose w/o a pad, then with your new pad? just for yuks and giggles.


----------



## NoisyDante (Jan 12, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> if the front is too tight on the withers, how is the biofit pad changing that to near perfect? does it kind of fill in "the valleys" behind the withers?


It wasn't that the front was too tight on the withers, but the opposite. I'm now using the BioFit pad to essentially widen his withers on order to support the saddle so the tree isn't resting on them. And he is not showing any signs of discomfort or tenderness, he's a very happy boy.

The new trainer I'm working with today took a look at the saddle with that pad today and he said everything looked good to him, and I should just watch the parts on his hips where the rubbing was occurring. He's pretty confident though that the new fleece bottomed pad will solve that issue.

I'm actually going to try a little experiment and make a spray solution of fabric softener and see if it has any affect on my wool bottomed pad because that wool just isn't softening up as well as others I've had. Maybe if it isn't so abrasive then it will slide over the coat more easily and effectively be more comfortable.

I will take some better photos and put them up when I can, I can't imagine I'm the only one with these sort of fitment questions.


----------

